# Think Digit TOOLBAR-Firefox Addon/Extension



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 9, 2010)

***TDF Toolbar-Firefox Addon/Extension for fast browsing***

Greets Digitians

presenting....

*Think Digit Toolbar v1.09*

 *static.addons.mozilla.net/img/uploads/previews/full/54/54414.png?modified=1298625443

I have started a addon project-Think Digit Toolbar

Its created to speed up forum browsing like google toolbar,etc

This is my first addon sharing with you releasing on Mozilla GPL

Njoy

Features/Version History
------------------------------

v1.05
-------------------------


 Search engine at click
 New and subscribed Thread button
 Digit forum link addded


v1.06
-------
-added Menubar(Forum Jump)


v1.07
------
-added menulist version of forum jump
-added P.M,who's online, list        


v1.08 
------
-added Logout Button


v1.09
---
-Logout bug fixed

 Info/Download:
-------------------


Download 1.09






Request
----------

I want feeback on toolbar.I am planning to add many features.Pls give suggestions.

If anyone intrested in developing i welcome.pm me

 U need to be logged in to use toolbar efficiently


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 9, 2010)

Downloaded and installed.

I think for me only search and new posts button wil come handy.

"New Posts" obviously as I use only that. Search...ummm let me see how it works.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ k 
....


----------



## azzu (Apr 9, 2010)

good work gopi 
Appreciate the Work 
hope to see more features in coming updates


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ welcome


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ thanks ..i need some ideas to be implemented ....which makes browsing fast....like am thinking to put forum sections in one drop down menus

if any one intrested in developing adon pls pm me...i have released it on GPL....source code avilable....


----------



## Aspire (Apr 9, 2010)

Didnt try it (use Chrome) but it does look good


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice Work.
A "Forum Jump" feature will indeed be damn useful. Implement it in the next version. Also i would like to see PM buttons on toolbar as sending PM's, Checking Inbox etc.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 9, 2010)

How about incorporating Tarey_g's extension with this ?

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

And please dont spam the inbox-es of Forum members


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Is any user facing the following problem upon clicking "New Posts" & while being NOT logged into forums.


```
Sorry, there are no new threads to view.

 You may search for threads updated during the previous 24 hours, [URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?do=getdaily"]here[/URL].
```


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok  ...@aspire ya i wont..jus i wanted to inform..i worked 5 hours on it..so jus spamed for publicity.. 

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

@gaurav
I think thats forum limitation ..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 10, 2010)

v1.06 update available


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 10, 2010)

Forum jump view would be awesome (and if you can, see if you can collaborate with tarey_g with his Neat Digit Addon, together, this will be one helluva addon)

All the best man, keep it up


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 10, 2010)

What is forum jump..pls explain


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 10, 2010)

^^
[URL=*img708.imageshack.us/i/forumjump.jpg/]*img708.imageshack.us/img708/9029/forumjump.th.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## Aspire (Apr 10, 2010)

Forum Jump would be a great feature


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 10, 2010)

^^ done added


----------



## Aspire (Apr 10, 2010)

^No it isnt there?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 10, 2010)

@gopi_vbboy - Now the toolbar has become more useable. Thanks for Forum Jump. 
What do you think about PM Inbox & Send a PM button on toolbar?


----------



## Aspire (Apr 10, 2010)

The menu is too long.....
How about just listing the Main and sub forums and not the sub sub forums?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 10, 2010)

G5..ok i will add soon

Aspire..list the needed ones ..i will remove unnecesary

Guys i am not able to make adon updatable..it still says sandbox and experimental..do anyone have idea how can i make it updatetable from addon dialog when i release new version...for now am jus downloading manually


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2010)

@OP, people need to post reviews in ur add-on page, then only after a certain time it will come out of experimental.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks good. will soon update the add-on page with review. Thanks Gopi.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 10, 2010)

@gopi_vbboy

There's no need to remove any options, just limit the Menu Size to about half of the current size


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 10, 2010)

^ all right i will work on it soon


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, reduce the menu size of forum jump by a downward puller or whatever it is called


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2010)

Good work gopi. 

I would love to see..

alerts on the toolbar for PM, visitor message, Friend request, etc

Alert on the tool bar for new posts in subscribed threads.

keep the good work up


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2010)

awesome work !!!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 10, 2010)

good work


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 10, 2010)

updated to v1.07


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2010)

added P.M Function


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2010)

could any one help regarding how to add login features

i m tryin
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/login.php?do=login&vb_login_username=USERNAME&vb_login_password=PASSWORD

i need some javascipt to work out on login...any help?....
the prob also is a single url will show password on addressbar..


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good Work gopi_vbboy. PM & CP are nice features.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 11, 2010)

you did a really good job gopi of adding all important features in one toolbar...are you planning to add any more?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2010)

^^ ya login feature

i am lookin how to do it...no idea abt php...i need some scipt in js for that login...any help?


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 12, 2010)

^^ I would like to help, tell me what you want, how you want.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 12, 2010)

ya I need help for login

like i am having xul file and a js file

how can i do the login

login.php?do=login&....

^^ is there a way to that way by executing some url


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 13, 2010)

ok tarey_g...i think u can join the dev team...wer shud i upload the source code


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't want log-in feature, but put the log-out button for sure.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ hmm..k rit i was also thinking that...the toolbar has not place

have to increase ht...that will make it ugly


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Apr 15, 2010)

good one but it should be provided by digit as I have came across that  if more people will download it, I will earn money.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ i developed it for my convenience for browsing and shared with ppl here on GPL

It has nothing to do with digit....wat money are u sayin?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 15, 2010)

Pretty Nice Toolbar..  Neat and comes handy.. Gr8 work gopi.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ welcome


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Think Digit TOOLBAR-Firefox Addon/Extension statistics*

any other ideas guys for implementing....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 18, 2010)

i am unale to add login facilty...is it necessary?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i am unale to add login facilty...is it necessary?


No, put log-out.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 19, 2010)

^^ k will add by this week when free

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

good it became public..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2010)

Can't u and tarey_g work together?
Both the extensions made by you are great...
Just imagine, installing one extension gives a total makeover to TDF


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ ya i asked hime...he isnt reponding...i pmed him...u just ask/ pm him abt it...may be he is busy


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ Sorry dude , I am real busy with office work till 10th of next month . Still in office while posting .


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2010)

No probs guys... together or alone, we are the benefiters


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 22, 2010)

ok tarey_g jus pm when possible
thanks

even am busy


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmm ever1 r bz


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 16, 2010)

putting logout


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2010)

yep - nice effort


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 19, 2010)

he this tool bar is gr8 !! good work !! keep it up !!

off topic: Hey there was another FF extention for TDF may be an year ago which blocked all the adverts n stuff.. does any body know where i can find it??


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 24, 2010)

^^thanks guys

@desai-search addons.mozilla.org for NeatDigit


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 24, 2010)

I swear.. thts the one.. I loved it.. !!

thanks so much gopi_vbboy !!


----------



## tobbyhot (Sep 30, 2010)

that's really cool and helpful but my tab is already messy with lots of tool bars so cant install the setup...but surely use with some another browser..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 25, 2011)

added Logout feature for v 1.08


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

Add Firefox 4 beta support.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 25, 2011)

^ done


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2011)

-Fixed logout bug as per rhitwick request


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2011)

Success: When in Home page

Fail :- 
        a>Click "User CP" link-->Now click "Log Out" button
        b>Click "New Posts" button-->Now new posts result will be loaded-->Press "Log Out" button

I'm getting error when clicking on Log-out button. It gives a page not found error and URL tries to redirect here,



> jar:file:///C:/Program%20Files%20%28x86%29/Mozilla%20Firefox/omni.jar!/chrome/browser/content/browser/login.php?do=logout&logouthash=1317045263-37deb6544b353b96bef0732b7ff7cc6cddc9d42b


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 27, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Success: When in Home page
> 
> Fail :-
> a>Click "User CP" link-->Now click "Log Out" button
> ...





Fixed...try now ..install the addon again in home page


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2011)

Its fixed now.

Thanx. Appreciate your efforts. \m/


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 29, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Its fixed now.
> 
> Thanx. Appreciate your efforts. \m/



Thanks

How long does it take to get 1.09 reviewed in mozilla site?Who reiews it?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2011)

e to pata nahi bhai!!!


----------



## noob (Sep 29, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Thanks
> 
> How long does it take to get 1.09 reviewed in mozilla site?Who reiews it?



mein toh nahi karta


----------



## pramudit (Mar 23, 2012)

nice work.....

what about chrome support?


----------

